# DF: Technique VS Strength? (Discover the truth about this theory)



## Clark Kent (Feb 18, 2011)

*Technique VS Strength? (Discover the truth about this theory)
By DavidAmir - 02-18-2011 10:34 PM
Originally Posted at: Deluxe Forums*
====================

*How important is Strength in Grappling/Bjj/...?*

Some people say: "I find that when I roll with some of our blue belts I try to muscle my way through them or out of grips ect, is this a normal approach from newcomers? I feel like complete idiot for doing it but can;t do anything else if you find yourself in a position and you have no clue of how to get out of it using correct technique.

I hope this is something that I would get rid of as time goes on... "

The first thing that i want to say to anyone who have this problem: *You have to focus on technique.* You HAVE to. Technique and flow are all important, it's what will open your game up. Anything else will be detrimental to your development. Believe me, I was caught up in the powering aspect of grappling for years before finally "getting" it when I got involved in BJJ.

Of course you're going to get passed, and beat, by other guys. Keep working, keep flowing, drill new techniques. Guys shouldn't be crushing you during normal rolling for doing that.

Strength is an advantage. Of course. But reserve it for self defese or competition. Good BJJ in those situations only occurs after comlete understanding of technique is achived through countless reps and relaxed flow. Then, combine that with your natural attributes and you have something. But unrestriced use of strength during developmental rolling will only slow down your progress. 

Technique is not natural so it is what we need to practice the most. Using strength to power through when you dont have good technique is a common pitfall. On the opposite side, I have let lots of armbars and triangles go because I wasn't putting some strength into finishing them.

I would get to the submission, expect them to tap because I don't want to hurt the person, not press the submission and they would escape. As a rule of thumb, I now give everyone a chance to tap when I have them extended on an armbar. 

They have 1 to 2 seconds to tap before I really press the submission. I always use technique to get a submission sunk, but I will put some power behind them to make them tap if they refuse when it is obvious they need to. Playing around with a armbar that is sunk on stubborn person is a recipe for bruised balls.

Finally, strength is a big X factor.. if all else is equal the stronger guy has an advantage.. but the one with more skill will usually win.


Read More...


----------

